# Which is better rf2link or Skyeye



## salva (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, after using the IR leads for abt two years now, the errors on changing channels now are unbearable.

I'm looking after a RF2 channel lead to tivo, the rf2link and the skyeye have poped out from the search, they are silmilarly priced.

- What is the best option ?

I read that some ppl has had problems with the rf2link, but seems to be only a few.


Salva


----------



## xxxx (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been using a Sky-Eye for ages. Works perfectly. Cheap (cheaper than the competition when I last looked). Sold by a nice helpful chap.
What more can you ask for?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Using the SkyEye RF2T with no problems.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

Am using my Tivo with both a Panasonic TUDSB20 Sky box and a BT IPlayer+ DTT box and not getting any issues with channel changing problems using the IR wands.

I used to get some issues with my Philips OnDigital DTT box from time to time.

From what I have heard these RF2 link leads are not 100% reliable either so I wonder if its really worthwhile using one.

Are you using the codes for the Grundig box with whatever make of Sky box you are using. All Sky boxes use the same codes as they have the same remote and for some reason the Grundig Sky box codes are much more reliable than any of the other Sky box codes and also work with all Sky boxes.


----------



## salva (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm using 10016 under Sky brand (tryed all speeds), 1 in ten channel changes fail. Digibox is Pace 2600, this has started to happen since last software update.

Salva


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

salva said:


> I'm using 10016 under Sky brand (tryed all speeds), 1 in ten channel changes fail. Digibox is Pace 2600, this has started to happen since last software update.


Change to the Grundig codes and your problems will disappear


----------



## xxxx (Oct 17, 2002)

Captain Scarlet said:


> From what I have heard these RF2 link leads are not 100% reliable either so I wonder if its really worthwhile using one.


Rather than rely on hearsay:

I've got one. Had it for ages. It works perfectly (the Tivo wand and blaster certainly don't for me). It is cheap. It also removes the red dot. :up:

Please note that mine is a SkyEye model and not the Pacelink product.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The only time why RF2link has failed - is when the Sky box has picked up other IR signals. This was fixed by putting some insulating tape over the Digibox IR sensor.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

xxxx said:


> Rather than rely on hearsay:
> It is cheap. It also removes the red dot. :up:


Sky have now modified the software for all current and past Sky Digiboxes so that there is an option to have the Red Dot automatically remove itself 30 seconds after a program starts. Its an option you have to turn on in one of the menus.

With my Freeview and Tivo box setup I don't think I could use one of these RF2 links, unless there is any way to split the output from the Tivo IR socket. Anyhow there seems no need to do this as with the Grunding codes my Panasonic TUDSB20 changes channels 99.5-99.7% reliably.


----------



## xxxx (Oct 17, 2002)

Captain Scarlet said:


> Sky have now modified the software for all current and past Sky Digiboxes so that there is an option to have the Red Dot automatically remove itself 30 seconds after a program starts. Its an option you have to turn on in one of the menus.


I know. However this doesn't include the Sky+ (yet).
Also I've been without the red dot (sob!) for nearly three years. :up:



> With my Freeview and Tivo box setup I don't think I could use one of these RF2 links, unless there is any way to split the output from the Tivo IR socket.


Probably not.

For those with a regular Tivo/Sky combination the SkyEye is great investment and I recommend it.


----------



## salva (Aug 6, 2003)

Rigth, my problem is funny. If I put the IR blaster rigth in front of the IR receiver of the Pace 2600 I get lots of channel change errors, If I put the IR blaster one inch away I got 90% reliable channel changes. 

I guess that I will go for the sky eye.

Salva


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

salva said:


> If I put the IR blaster rigth in front of the IR receiver of the Pace 2600 I get lots of channel change errors


If you read the Tivo instructions you will find that they state you should put the IR wands at least an inch from the IR window on your cable, Sky or dtt box.

One of the main reasons for that is because the IR receiver in the font of the digital box to be controlled may not actually be at quite the place in the plastic perspex window that you may assume it to be.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Captain Scarlet said:


> Sky have now modified the software for all current and past Sky Digiboxes so that there is an option to have the Red Dot automatically remove itself 30 seconds after a program starts. Its an option you have to turn on in one of the menus.


THANK YOU!   

I had heard this was "coming" and was awaiting the download... I thought I had not got it yet - I didn't realise that I would have to turn "on" this feature.

Enabled (disabled?) it last night. It worked! I didn't even need to stand in a pentagram and sacrifice a medium-size animal or anything 

My other half was somewhat suprised to find me dancing around the room singing _"Ding-dong the red-dot's dead, the wicked wicked red-dot's dead"_


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

Mark Bennett said:


> Enabled (disabled?) it last night. It worked! I didn't even need to stand in a pentagram and sacrifice a medium-size animal or anything


You mean unlike insalling TivoWeb or using its DailyMail add on interface which appears to require the use of all of the black arts described above.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

I use RF2link and it works perfectly for me. My only criticism is that the lead is very short. If you have a lot of distance (mine is one shelf above the other which is the upward limit for the lead) between your digibox and TiVo that might be an issue.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

I have used both.

The rf2link does exactly what it says on the tin, it was first to market and works.

But, the SkyEye is exceptional, it does more of what I want ( remember if you turn on a Digibox via RF2 there is no RGB and no widescreen switching ) so a dual head where you can send the channel change via RF2 and Sky key via IR are simply great. The manufacturer is very helpful. Worth every penny. FYI I use a SkeEye Acme ( here )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

mesaka said:


> I use RF2link and it works perfectly for me. My only criticism is that the lead is very short. If you have a lot of distance (mine is one shelf above the other which is the upward limit for the lead) between your digibox and TiVo that might be an issue.


A standard "headphone" extension cable or the like can be used the extend the lead


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I use a skyeye and have done for several years. Easily the most reliable method I've used of changing channels via the tivo.


----------



## salva (Aug 6, 2003)

Received the Skyeye and first impressions are good, very good.

Having had the tivo for the best of two years and knowing the behaivor of the IR wands, The SkyEye works much better that I expected, I tried the unit to fail a channel change by sending ir commands with other remotes and the tivo simply waits a little and sends the channel change.

So very recommended, tks for your help.

Salva


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Im having problems with my IR setup with my tivo and Im considering the SkyEye approach (or rf2link)..

Looking at SkyEye, its much much cheaper, but how do you use it??

From looking at the web (ebay), skyeye has a connector for the RF and a IR receiver.. .. How do I wire this into the Tivo to get around the IR???

(Sorry if this is a stupid question...)


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

At the TiVo end it plugs into the socket where IR wands go. On the Sky end it plugs into RF2 and sends the signal via that rather than IR. It works vanishingly close to perfectly.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

but it has a IR Receiver??

i.e. if you look at these ebay items

MOD EDIT: Ebay links not allowed!

Im assuming there are multiple versions?

Where did you get your sky eye from?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

That's certainly not the one I got! The one I got was from http://www.skyeye.force9.co.uk/skyeyel.htm


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ah thanks! I'll check this out.. much more expensive though.. but hey..


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

It's worth every single penny; I've had mine for several years, and I honestly cannot remember the last time I had a failed channel change, it is that reliable. 

I've gone and cursed myself, now, haven't I? I'll get back from Sweden and find a week of recordings from BBC New 24 or something, won't I?


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

I find my channel changes pretty near 100% reliable on my Panasonic TU-DSB 20 in the 6+ months I have been using it alongside a Freeview box (the latter is now only used for a handful of channels like UK History and E4 as I don't pay a sub to Sky) and I am only using the IR wands with the Grundig Tivo codes as recommended by sanderton and others here.

If there had been an RF2 direct connection option for Freeview boxes I would cheerfully have bought it as Freeview box channel changes were always fairly dodgy but I don't get this problem on Sky. Of course it may help that my Sky and Freeview boxes now get powered off on a timer at 5am every morning for 5 minutes following by a short daily repeated manual recording on a channel on each box. Any set-top box left on 24/7 for a long period will tend to crash sooner or later.

Are your Sky box changes really unreliable enough to justify shelling out for the RF link?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

asantaga said:


> but it has a IR Receiver??
> 
> i.e. if you look at these ebay items
> MOD EDIT: Ebay links not allowed!
> ...


This Ebay item has *nothing whatsoever to do with Tivo*. It is a Global TVLink. Do not buy it to replace your Tivo wand and blaster, cos it won't and you will be out of pocket.

I have a SkyEye and very nice it is too.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

SkyEye iTV here, well recommended.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (Sep 12, 2003)

Fred Smith said:


> SkyEye iTV here, well recommended.


This device is less necessary though now that Sky Digiboxes have an option for the Red Dot to disappear after 30 seconds. Amittedly you have to enable this as a user and by default they leave the remove red dot function turned off.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Actually it's not as the iTV version allows you to use 963 and 964 for your own choice of channels if you use 'Other Channels', a I do, i.e. I have UTV on 964.

Some of the other versions might be "less necessary" nowadays but the fact that the channel change is more reliable actually makes all variants a useful necessity in my view.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

The SkyEye with the backup built into it is very reliable. The red dot remover in the Pace box I have was far less reliable. I know which I am still using, and it aint murdoch's version.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

My experience:

I was unhappy with the red-dot (back in 2003) so I bought a SkyEye-T. I could only get the Skyeye to reliably channel change by using code 20006-Medium. If I tried 20006-Fast it would only change 9 times out of 10. On medium though it was perfect.

With the IR wand I was able to use 20006-Fast with 100% reliability. I put up with the red-dot until Sky added the option to turn it off.

The difference between medium and fast is significant, if you can get away with fast it's really worth it. So I've got a 25 quid gadget that I don't want anymore.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just reactivating an old but detailed and well subscribed thread on this topic I see the Pacelink Rf2 Link is now £19.96 inc delivery and VAT (see www.pacelink.co.uk and then Online Shop) and the Sky Eye RF2T is £21.99 delivered inc VAT and delivery (see www.skyeye.force9.co.uk/skyeye.htm)

I am about to set up a Tivo with a Lifetime Sub at a relative's address with a new Pace DS445N Flow design Sky box and whilst I find the IR wands basically 99.5%+ accurate for Tivo recording initiated channel changes with my own Panasonic TU-DSB 20 Digibox (although a lot less reliable for manual channel changes using the Tivo remote and channel number buttons where the IR is then sent with the speed of your remote presses and not in a pre-determined sequence as a Tivo initiated recording is) The Tivo and the Flo design Pace Sky box will be out in the open under the tv and I know my relative will not be very happy about black trailing leads across the white Sky box stuck to it plus they are also likely to be knocked or pulled off it by the grandchildren, cleaner etc, etc.

I know Automan or iankb (can't remember which) and indeed the grumpy Mr Bellis were great fans of the Acme Sky Eye device but with a Sky Digibox now having its own built in red dot remover and my also not needing to pass through the RF2 signal here to another remote location tv when is an Acme rather than a basic SkyEye RF2 T ever actually now justified?

I seem to remember iankb reporting that he had put two Tivos in to store recently but I don't suppose he or any other member of this forum has either a pacelink or SkyEye RF2 link they no longer require and could sell to me at a more modest price than the professional suppliers?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> I seem to remember iankb reporting that he had put two Tivos in to store recently but I don't suppose he or any other member of this forum has either a pacelink or SkyEye RF2 link they no longer require and could sell to me at a more modest price than the professional suppliers?


Another false memory, Pete 

I have one TiVo, and it is still connected to a Sky Flow box. I seem to remember that my SkyEye (not the ACME version) had problems with the Flow box and, from memory, I believe that I am just using the front blaster, which is suprisingly effective. I'll check when I get home - if I can remember to.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> Another false memory, Pete


mea culpa. It must have been Automan then. You and he always seem to have rather similar characters in terms of your interests and posting style compared to say TCM, who I could not possibly transpose with other forum members.



> I have one TiVo, and it is still connected to a Sky Flow box.


Why do you have a Flow box as I can't imagine you have just got Sky. Did an earlier Sky box give up the ghost? Which one do you have? Amstrad, Thomson or Pace?

Although the box design and the horrid blue Sky illuminated logo are identical the components inside are not. So if you have a Sky Eye problem on an Amstrad Flo box this does not mean it would extend to the current Pace Flo box (DS445N). The reason for getting a Sky Eye or Rf2Link would be largely cosmetics (to avoid black leads travelling over top of exposed White Flo box cover and IR prong sticking out over the front of it) and also foolproofing against cleaners and the kids. My own experiences with the Panasonic TU-DSB 20 shows that the wand can be combined with an IR code that gives considerably better than 99% channel changing reliability.



> I seem to remember that my SkyEye (not the ACME version) had problems with the Flow box and, from memory, I believe that I am just using the front blaster, which is suprisingly effective. I'll check when I get home - if I can remember to.


Any help you can provide would be appreciated. It is good of you to take such a public spirited interest in this matter despite our previous occasional little disagreements. Sadly our grumpy but knowledgeable forum member from Brighton does not believe in taking such a magnanimous view.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

<sounds of violins>


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

When my old Sky box gave up, I got a new "flow" box (Pace I think). I found that the RF2 link (Pacelink version) stopped working reliably, and I now use the front blaster with better than 99% reliability. Go figure.

I also use a One4All remote extender, as my TiVo and Sky boxes are under my stairwell, and use it's wands to control TiVo. Works really well, and my Glo remote even works from upstairs now!!! Would love to know how this extender works.........you just replace a battery??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

randap said:


> When my old Sky box gave up, I got a new "flow" box (Pace I think). I found that the RF2 link (Pacelink version) stopped working reliably, and I now use the front blaster with better than 99% reliability. Go figure.


It seems I had better save my money on the RF2 link for now then and try both the IR wand and IR blaster options instead first. It may be possible to hide the IR wand leads If I station the Flow Sky box on top of the Tivo with the wand leads running underneath it and the wand(s) then pointing up from below the box and weighted down by the Sky Flow box.

You say you are not absolutely sure if you have a Pace made Flow box. You can find this out both through the Sky box Services and System Setup menu options (where the manufacturer is listed as Pace as Sky have not yet had this hidden in the software) and by looking on the back of the box where Pace have tucked a way a tiny discrete Pace emblem that did not offend Sky's new Flow box manufacturer spec rules.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> Why do you have a Flow box as I can't imagine you have just got Sky. Did an earlier Sky box give up the ghost?


My earlier box was continually locking-up, so I asked to cancel my contract. Although it was well out of warranty, they finally offered to replace it at half-price. So I asked to cancel my contract. So they finally offered to replace it for free. Soon after, they brought in the pin-entry on films, so I cancelled my contract. Hence, one nice new shiny FTV box. 



> Which one do you have? Amstrad, Thomson or Pace?


My Flow box is a Thomson model.



> Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


It is definitely, and very reliably, working off the front blaster. I assume that the Flow boxes are a lot more sensitive to IR than the earlier models.

The problem that I had with SkyEye and the Flow model was very odd. If I remember correctly, I could change channel via the TiVo with direct channel number entry, but it resolutely refused to change channels using the Channel Up/Down buttons. Michael Curtis (SkyEye) offered to sort the problem out, but with the blaster working fine, I declined his kind offer.



> It is good of you to take such a public spirited interest in this matter despite our previous occasional little disagreements.


No problem. I've got nothing against your relatives.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I've used a Sky Eye T for many years and it's been great but over the last 2-3 months I've had lots of missed changes - both Tivo recordings and when I just try and change channel repeatedly. It sometimes just seems to either miss, or wait too long to send one of the digits so that the system "times out" - eg if it's trying to select 101 it might send the 1 then time out before sending the 0 - which then of course makes it think I want a radio channel and then blue screen follows. It's happening enough to be really irritating and I can't see why as I haven't changed anything. 

Anyone else having problems?
Plus, can you "turn off" the 4 digit radio - ie get it to ignore leading zeros?

Thx

Simon


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

swarrans said:


> I've used a Sky Eye T for many years and it's been great but over the last 2-3 months I've had lots of missed changes - both Tivo recordings and when I just try and change channel repeatedly. It sometimes just seems to either miss, or wait too long to send one of the digits so that the system "times out" - eg if it's trying to select 101 it might send the 1 then time out before sending the 0 - which then of course makes it think I want a radio channel and then blue screen follows. It's happening enough to be really irritating and I can't see why as I haven't changed anything.


Is this happening on timed recordings made by the Tivo or only when you change channels yourself with the remote and enter the channel number directly?


> Plus, can you "turn off" the 4 digit radio - ie get it to ignore leading zeros?


Sadly not. This is unhelpful Sky we are talking about after all.

I presume at some point Sky will change to four digit tv channels starting 1001 etc. At that point our Tivos could cope again without two different platforms for Sky tv and radio channels. As they are practically out of any free channel numbers in some parts of the Sky EPG this is surely bound to happen?


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Is this happening on timed recordings made by the Tivo or only when you change channels yourself with the remote and enter the channel number directly?


It happens (occasionally) under all conditions - timed Tivo recordings, entering the 3 digits manually and pressing "channel up/down"

Simon


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

swarrans said:


> It happens (occasionally) under all conditions - timed Tivo recordings, entering the 3 digits manually and pressing "channel up/down"
> 
> Simon


OK thanks.

Purchase of Sky Eye is on hold then and I will see if I can use the IR wands or IR blaster instead.

Any reason for thinking that the recent issues would not affect the RF2Link from Pacelink/Kesh?


----------

